# where were the pintails?



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm from MN and we don't see alot of pins in our area (central MN) but we do head to manitoba for 9 days every year. Last year we saw thousands and thousands of pins, but this year I don't think we saw 500 all 9 days. Just wondering what everybody thought about the pintails this year in general. We saw a drastic decline in our area, but even this spring during the early snow season we saw large numbers in central ND. Did the weather keep them further south than normal this year?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I noticed more pintails this year... I was amazed by all the pintails flying into the spread this fall. I sure hope the flight south and the flight back north works out well for the wingbeats so they can set-up housekeeping and raise a few...


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

DeltaBoy said:


> I noticed more pintails this year....


Same here, actually seen some large flocks kinda like mallards.


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Noticed quite a few too. Was please to get a couple our last time out (before nov 1st of course).


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

i noticed quite a few also..managed to snag a nice full plumage drake too.. still thinkin about getting it mounted.


----------



## jbullivant (Nov 9, 2005)

we had a lot fly in this year, and got a few of them this year. Back home in central Mn in I have only seen two flocks in my life otherwise, I have not seen them in central MN. ONly up here in crookston, I have even seen them in the boundary waters.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

We saw more this year than normal. I don't think we saw many over the opener but saw plenty of them the last weekend in October. I even managed to get a mounter.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Saw plenty this year too. :beer:


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

We saw lots of pintails through October. Got a couple real nice drakes too. Seemed to be way more than normal.


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

we got plenty of em down here. Nearly half of the birds on our spread are pins.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

What's the bag limit for Pinny's down south???


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I saw more pinny's this year than the last 2 seasons combined. They had a good hatch and I agree with Deltaboy, hopefully they make it back to the breeding grounds and keep the momentum going! :beer:


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

One a day..... Dec 22 - Jan 29.....same for bullnecks.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to have to head south one day to get one for the wall.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I hunted southern Manitoba also and saw very few pintail this year.


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

Yah we see tons where i am around Proctor Texas. They feed in the peanut fields and well see thousands in one flock at a time. Ive already seen a bunch this year. :lol:


----------



## NdDuckHunter (Aug 28, 2005)

Ya know when i think of it, i never got any this year. I shot 153 ducks and never dropped one this year


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

I saw a couple good sized flocks while hunting southern Manitoba, as well as singles. Saw way more than I have ever seen before, then again I have never hunted southern Manitoba before.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Early season , sept., there was a small flock here or there. I must have been in the wrong area to catch the northern pins. Didn't see any after 3rd week in sept.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

The pintails I saw were the third week in Oct and first week in Nov. Finally after 9 years of hunting I got a drake pintail that is going on the wall. :beer:


----------



## krl (Nov 2, 2005)

We have been seeing more pintails in WI the last 5 years or so. Prior to that I was lucky to ever see a pintail. Lately I am passing a LOT OF pintails up throughout the season. Most days I could have shot a ton of pintails. I try not to shoot them if possible and try to only shoot drakes if I do see them.


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

heres one


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

nice drake, can't wait to put one on my wall :beer:


----------

